
How to Tell If You Should Hire an InfoSec Person with a Music Degree - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/tell-hire-infosec-person-music-degree/
======
itchyjunk
I like the tone in which this article is presented. Slight sass but still
strongly on point. No unnecessary fluff or tangential information.

I also like the flowchart at the very top. I didn't know that a music degree
holder was involved in a InfoSec related case. Had I heard about this from a
different source, I too might have said "oh maybe that why."

~~~
danielrm26
The CSO of Equifax has music degrees, and many people in the infosec community
are basically shaming the company, and her, over it.

And maybe she deserves shame. Not sure. But if so it wouldn't be for her
degree.

------
abruzzi
Not infosec, but in general tech fields, I have absolutely observed this to be
the case. I work with a Philosophy PhD and a person with a no degree, and both
are excellent at their job. (Of course my judgement might limited because I
have an MFA in Screenwriting.)

------
thisisit
I have personally gone through something like this. I have a degree in
Biotechnology and stammer a bit too, which normally doesn't matter in
conversations.

There are some employers who question my ability based on stammering while
others on my Biotech degree. Even with 8+ years of IT experience, it hasn't
gone away. I once had an employer who knew that I stammer a bit make me jump
through 5 rounds of interview only to say - well you stammer so not a good
fit. While there was one who refused to consider my resume because "non-CS".

I have compiled a personal blacklist of such companies.

